# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Gastroskopia a refluks

## placid

Witam czy gastroskopia może nie wykryć refluksu , czy jeśli refluks jest to powinien bezapelacyjnie wyjść na gastroskopii , z góry dzieki za info .

----------


## Krzysztof

Gastroskopia to bardzo dobre badanie wykrywające wszelkie powikłania choroby refluksowej przełyku, takie jak zapalenie przełyku, nadżerki, przełyk Barreta. Jednak tak zwanym "złotym standardem" jest pH-metria, czyli 24-godzinne monitorowanie pH w przełyku, rzadko wykonywane badanie, które wykrywa ekspozycję przełyku na kwas solny, nawet jeśli nie widać w nim zmian. Pozdrawiam

----------

